# how do you remove and replace pinion gears?



## deathcon (Nov 29, 2007)

hello,

i need advice on how to remove the pinion gears from the stock motors . I just destroyed a slot car motor pulling the pinion gear off. 

so at a the track with a hand out motor how do your guys remove and replace the pionin gears?

-dan


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Get a pinion puller for slot cars. Parma has them, get fleabay. Its the best way for removal. I race stock & never really change the pinion, but you will need it. Also, a gear press to reinstall it.

HT


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Dan,
The simple way is with a gear puller. I made one it is fairly simple but there are pullers available and rather cheep on the slot sites.
There are a few that pull off the old and push on the new pinion.

However if I am in a pinch i'll use a sharpe pair of ***** and cut off the brass pinion.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

This is what you need to pull the gear. It is the one I use.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHAMPION-Slot-C...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118

As far as putting the pinion back on, you can use a small vise. Just be SURE TO KEEP IS STRAIGHT. These cans are WEAK WEAK WEAK, and they will bend easily. Me, I put the shaft on a steel plate and tap on the new pinion. IF you are not comfortable in doing this, DO NOT ATTEMPT. Use a vise or gear press.

Here is a gear press. For the $$ you will see why I do it my way. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHAMPION-Slot-C...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118


----------

